# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  viettrans hà nội tổ chức tour ghép khách lẻ đi Singapore lh ngay 0932.541.114

## viettrans

*tour ghép khách lẻ SINGAPORE - JURONG BIRD PARK lh 0932.541.114* *
* *Thời gian : 4 ngày 3 đêm* *
* *NGÀY 1:   HA N**OI* *Q  SINGAPORE                  (Ăn tối)* *10H00* Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Công ty* sẽ đón Quý khách tại* Nhà Hát L**ớn Hà Nội* lên sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay *SQ 175*, lúc (*13h00 – 17h30*) đi Singapore. *17h30* Đoàn đến sân bay quốc tế *Changi - Singapore*,  Hướng dẫn viên & xe của công ty du lịch địa phương đón quý khách về  trung tâm thành phố ăn tối, sau đó đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ  ngơi. Sau khi ăn tối, Quý khách tự do dạo đêm, khám phá thành phố *Singapore*về đêm. Đoàn nghỉ đêm tại *Grand Chanceller Hotel* *** hoặc tương đương. 
 *NGÀY 2:   SINGAPORE  - SENTOSA                             (Ăn sáng,trưa, tối)* Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Qúy khách bắt đầu chương trình tham quan các cảnh điểm du lịch nổi tiếng tại Singapore như: *Công viên Merlion* biểu tượng du lịch nổi tiếng của đảo quốc Singapore. Chụp hình lưu niệm tại *Tòa Thị chính*, *Tòa án tối cao Singapore.* Đoàn tham quan, mua sắm xưởng chế tác *Kim cương & Vàng Bạc Đá Quý* lớn nhất quốc đảo Singapore. Cửa hàng Dầu Gió Xanh nổi tiếng.  *Buổi chiều*_:_ Đoàn lênđỉnh *Moun**t** Faber* ngắm toàn cảnh Singapore. Trên đảo Sentosa: quý khách tham quan Casino lớn nhất Đông Nam Á - *Bảo Tàng Sáp* – Nơi trưng bày vô số Tượng Sáp của những người nổi tiếng Thế Giới. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Sau đó thưởng thức *Song of The Sea* tiết  mục Nhạc nước đặc sắc kết hợp với hiệu ứng ánh sáng laser tại sân khấu  ngoài trời được thiết kế đặc biệt nằm bên bờ biển. sau đó đoàn về khách  sạn nghỉ ngơi, đoàn nghỉ tại *Grand Chanceller Hotel* *** hoặc tương đương. 
 *NGÀY 3:   SINGAPORE – JURONG BIRD PARK    (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)* Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách tham quan: *Vườn Chim Jurong* với  hàng ngàn chú chim được nuôi thả trong môi trường tự nhiên. Thưởng thức  show diễn đặc sắc do những chú chim thông minh biểu diển như: chim ca  hát, chơi bóng… Quý khách đi tàu điện một đường ray một vòng quanh công  viên ngắm để chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp sống động của thiên nhiên kỳ thú, Buổi chiều tham quan khu vườn *Garden by the Bay* -  Với diện tích rộng 54 héc-ta, Bay South Garden bao gồm các “siêu cây”  nhân tạo cao trên 50m, mái vòm hoa, các nhà kính trồng cây, các khu vườn  di sản và thế giới của các loài thực vật, và hồ chuồn chuồn mang lại  không khí trong lành. Trong Gardens by the Bay, du khách có thể tham  quan hai khu vườn trong nhà kính mái vòm mang tên “Flower Dome” và  “Cloud Forest, mỗi nhà kính này có diện tích gấp bốn lần sân bóng đá  (Chi phí tự túc)
Đoàn tiếp tục Tham quan tòa nhà *Marina Bay Sand* –  Với sòng bạc siêu hiện đại có diện tích 15.000 m2, khu trung tâm mua  sắm với 300 cửa hàng đồ hiệu nổi tiếng Thế Giới. Quý khách có thể tham  quan Công Viên Sands SkyPark nằm trên đỉnh của ba tòa tháp khách sạn  Marina Bay Sands với hình dạng "Chiếc du thuyền" lơ lửng ở trên tầng 57  với độ cao 200m. (chi phí tự túc) Sau đó quý khách có thể dạo quanh khu mua sắm sầm uất của đất nước Singapore: *đường  Orchard – nơi tập trung rất nhiều khách sạn 4 – 5 sao tráng lệ, những  quán bar sôi động, những quán café sang trọng và những siêu thị nổi  tiếng như Singapura Plaza, OG, Takasimaya,v.v…* Sau khi ăn tối, quý khách tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc mua sắm về đêm. đoàn nghỉ tại *Grand Chanceller Hotel* *** hoặc tương đương. 
 *NGÀY 4:   HA NOI  * *Q  SINGAPORE                                   ( Ăn sáng)* Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Đoàn khởi hành ra sân bay quốc tế *Changi - Singapore* làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay * MI 654 lúc (15h15 – 17h35) * về *Hà Nội.* Về  đến sân bay Nội Bài. Sau khi làm thủ tục nhập cảnh Việt Nam và nhận lại  hành lý cá nhân. Xe và Hướng dẫn đưa đoàn về Nhà Hát Lớn HN, chia tay  Quý khách. Hẹn gặp lại chuyến đi sau.  
 chi tiết xin liên hệ: CÔNG TY TNHH TM&DV VIETTRANS HÀ NỘI
*Trụ Sở chính:* Tầng 02, Số 383 Bạch Đằng, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại:* *04**3 93 20 020 -* *Fax:* *0**43 93 20 159 -* *Hotline:* *0932 541114*
*Email:* info.viettrans@gmail.com
*Website:* http://viettrans.vn|http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn|

----------


## viettrans

chuyên tổ chức tour du lịch giá rẻ lh 0944.73.8855

----------


## viettrans

liên hệ đặt tour 0944738855

----------

